# Anyone ever had to restore waterproofing to a pigeon?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We got a couple of birds in that were washed by someone with Dawn dishwashing liquid and now their feathers are all dried out and no longer waterproof (all the natural oil is gone) and we think they might drowned if we release them into the wild. They're grebes and if we put them into a sink filled with water they sink like stones. Just wonder if anyone has had this kind problem with pigeons after cleaning them up from an oil spill or something? It can't be anything petrolium based so I'm thinking maybe pure linseed oil or something like that - any ideas or experience out there?

NAB


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I didn't think that pigeons had "oil" on their feathers like ducks for waterproofing?? I thought it was that powdery "bloom" that you seen blossum up when they shake that waterproofs them??? ... but maybe I'm wrong.

Either way, I'd think it would come back in a matter of time if you just kept them warm, dry & safe for awhile.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

After a long time the oil should be back all over them,

Argranade lost most of his oiled feathers because I held him so much, so when he got wet he realy got wet lol and it would take longer for him to dry.

I decided to handle him less so that he could spread his natural oil all on his feathers, after about a month or more of doing this when I wet him the water would slide down more instead of absorbing into the feathers.

Ps: For those who dont know where the oil thing is located, its on there back near the tail feathers and deep inside, I have seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nab,

Here's a link to the IBRRC protocol. Looks like after the bird is clean, they need to restore the waterproofing themselves by going through warm water baths and then preening and then onto cold water baths and more preening.

http://www.ibrrc.org/oiled_bird_procedures.html

IBRRC and Tri-State certainly have a lot of experience with oiled birds. It might be worth a phone call to one or both to get their take on things.

Your situation is made even a bit more difficult since you are dealing with grebes which have their own set of special requirements to deal with.

Anyway, to answer the question about restoring waterproofing to pigeons, I have simply allowed them to bathe and preen .. sometimes would mist them an extra couple of times a day to encourage more preening, and eventually, you get nice, healthy, waterproof feathers.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christina11 said:


> Ps: For those who dont know where the oil thing is located, its on there back near the tail feathers and deep inside, I have seen it with my own eyes.


The oil thing is called the uropygial gland. Interestingly enough not all pigeons have one and in those that do it is often not nearly as effective as the uropygial gland of other birds. The "powder" is a major part of keeping the feathers of a pigeon in good condition.

Some interesting information here .. just ignore the sponsored links:

http://www.answers.com/topic/columbiformes-1
http://www.answers.com/topic/pigeons-and-doves-columbidae-biological-family

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great links, Terry! Glad to know the mortality rate has improved for oil-soaked birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

Time and supportive care should take care of it. ...and give 'em garlic capsules, one each day, they seem to do wonders for not only the feathers but help restore the powder.

Terry, thanks for links!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Those are excellent links Terry! I hadn't thought about a garlic supplement I'll tell Nancy see what she thinks it might help. I hope we can get these little fellows fixed soon before the winter sets in, if the snow sets in they will have to stay inside over winter it will be too late for them to fly south. If it takes too long we may just have to drive them down to California. I'll get a couple pics up soon as I can get to my broadband connection - posting pics from a 28.8 dial-up just doesn't cut it.

NAB


----------

